# Bachmann Annie started on fire!



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

I was running my Bachmann Annie 4-6-0 on DCC on Sunday it derailed on a switch and all the sudden there was lots of smoke! Last night I had time to tear into the engine to see what all the smoke was about the wires from the front truck had burned. I have now replaced them and the engine is running fine! Has anyone else ever had this happen? I am still trying to figure out what would cause this! It was very fast to happen. Don't fill like rewiring engine every thime I derail!


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I sort of had the opposite problem with mine. It wouldn't run at all when I first received it because of an open circuit.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

The short circuit fault current would have gone through that wire. The wire only has a low current capacity; this is why it got hot and melted.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

It might make sense to add power pickups to your tender so that you can disconnect the pilot truck leads. The easiest way to do this...LGB ball bearing wheel sets (they already have solder tabs). Even just having 2 axles would provide amazing power pickup and would increase your Annie's pulling ability.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup. That can happen! 

I was running my battery Annie at the Botanic on the same track as a track powered train, much to the amazement of the guests, when the track powered train came to a sudden stop. Wouldn't budge. "Oh, the fuse is blowed." We call the little glass fuses "Busse fuses." But it immediately blew another. 

Turns out... the pilot truck of my Annie had fallen apart, and though it was still running fine, it was shorting the left rail to the right. It is now further modified


----------



## PLONIEN (Jul 31, 2008)

Happend to me on both Annie and a USA SD-70 Mack... both with de-railments. Using a Bridgewerks MAGNUM 25-TDR track power and the "circuit breaker" only works for a high amp dead short, like sticking a screwdriver accross the rails! I just left the wires off of the front truck and the driver wheels seem to pick up the current just fine? Two "smoked" engines so far and counting!


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe you could try installing a fast-acting 10amp fuse from radio shack would help? They fit in the same fixture as a standard glass fuse. All the Battery/RC people swear by them (me included).


----------



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks a bunch for all of your inputs!!!! I am going to try the fuse and see if that helps. The rewire of the engine is not what I want to do every time the engine decides to jump the track at the switch. For some reason those switches attract the small balast stones to cause the derailments even after inspection!


----------

